# WTB: Truth SM Reel (new or used; Truth or Release)



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking for a Truth SM Reel; preferably used. Would also consider the older "Release" SM version, so long as it's already been sent in for warranty/upgraded parts.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I forwarded your link to a friend of mine on the west coast who is looking for one..Good Luck in your search


----------

